# Hello from Scotland



## geckorachel

Hello ladies

My name is Rachel, in a bit of confusion at the moment as to whether I am pregnant or not. Have had symptoms since April which have got progressively worse, done about 30 tests and still nothing. The other day I thought I had developed "come and go bump" but now it just doesn't go and it is hard with a visible bump on the left hand side. I have also lost my appetite and work colleagues are starting to stare at my stomach, and everyone is asking how I am (that doesn't usually happen)(not sure if I am just getting totally paranoid)! Doesn't help that I am a size 10-12 and have a totally flat stomach and that I got married in May and people are always commenting on how little I eat and asking "are you always that good". GP has been VERY unhelpful and suggested first that I have a hormone imbalance and then that I am having a phantom pregnancy- she refused to do a blood pregnancy test (or to check my hormone levels!!!) but tested me for everything else under the sun including liver and kidney function!

Taken matters into my own hands and booked in for a Scan on Friday morning, hopefully then I will know either if I am going insane or am in fact pregnant! My husband stated that I look very pregnant, which I would totally embrace if I knew I was pregnant! Oh and to make things more confusing I have been on the pill, antibiotics, changed the pill, stopped the pill as I was convinced might be pregnant and didn't want to harm the baby! What a mess :dohh:

Anyway, rant over! If anyone has experienced something similar to this and then found out what was going on I would love to hear from you!

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Lover

:hi: Welcome to BnB! Wow, you really are in limbo! I hope you get the result you want at the scan :flower:


----------



## FragileDoll

Welcome to BnB, hun. :flower:


----------



## geckorachel

Thank you :) I think I am confused about the result I want, I will be very happy if I am pregnant but only about 6 weeks...if it turns out I am 4 or 5 months or something crazy like that I wont be very happy. Especially as I went back on the pill and was drinking alcohol as I had to get on with things if it was indeed phantom. Also I am on medication that I really don't want to be on if I am pregnant, so I really need to know! Just soooo confused!!! xxxx


----------



## Kirstin

Where in scotland are you from?


----------



## geckorachel

I'm not from Scotland originally but currently living in Dundee, where do you live? :)


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Autaven

Welcome :) I'm from Scotland also, down in Lanarkshire here!


----------



## vaniilla

*Welcome to BnB *


----------



## xCookieDough

*Welcome 
___XO*


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flower: xx


----------



## geckorachel

https://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h323/geckorachel/?action=view&current=DSC09347.jpgcheck out that stomach! it is really hard, bare in mind I have always had a totally flat stomach that sat right by my hip bones. It came out of nowhere and I haven't put on any weight recently :( x


----------



## geckorachel

https://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h323/geckorachel/?action=view&current=DSC09347.jpg


----------



## geckorachel

Ok I just dont seem able to post photos, so forget that! :)


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## geckorachel

https://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h323/geckorachel/?action=view&current=DSC09350.jpg#!oZZ6QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1104.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fh323%2Fgeckorachel%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DDSC09347.jpg

hope that image works?! if not have a peek on my photobucket - https://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h323/geckorachel/


----------



## geckorachel

https://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h323/geckorachel/

Ok, can anyone help me to upload a photo? Never seem to be able to do this! I have been putting the URL in the add picture box?! :)


----------



## geckorachel

https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h323/geckorachel/DSC09402.jpg


----------



## geckorachel

wahey finally managed to post a photo! Going back to the GP armed with my bump to insist they do something or at least suggest what they think is going on! :) x


----------



## StarrySkies

Welcome :flower:
I hope you get some answers from the doctor :)

I have a similar problem with my stomach, I actually look about seven months pregnant and someone even asked me if I was expecting the other week..(was well embarassed) had to explain that it was just bloat :(
Iv got to go to the doctors about mine, god knows what they will say though.

x


----------



## geckorachel

Hi, good luck with that! how can you tell the difference between bloat and baby? was it explained to you?x


----------



## StarrySkies

I haven't had anything explained to me yet no.. Iv had three kids and my bloatedness does look similar to a pregnancy belly but Iv done pregnancy tests and I'm having periods so it can't be that. I'm always prodding and poking it aswell to make sure there's nowt in there haha.. Its not always really bad, just at certain times of the day. It's really getting me down though as I can't hide it and have to avoid wearing certain clothes in fear of being asked 'when's it due' :S ( Iwouldn't actually mind if I was actually expecting) I don't know if there is any underlying cause for my bloatedness or what but I hate it..
x


----------



## amysra

Hello and Welcome :D Also from scotland here!
Wow you really are in 'limbo' here!
Have you not had a period since April?
When my mum was pregnant with me she didnt get a positive test ( home and doctors ) til she was 14 weeks :flower:
Look forward to your updates after the scan - hope you get the answers you want :)


----------



## geckorachel

aww that is so crappy :( I hope mine isn't just bloat, I never get bloated, so we shall see. But I have had every symptom under the sun including lactating etc so I don't think bloat would explain all my symptoms - but one thing I have learned is bodies are VERY confusing! I thought it would be obvious if I was pregnant and have been wondering for months! x


----------



## StarrySkies

Yeah they are really confusing aren't they bodies..

Well Good Luck to you and Fingers crossed :)
I hope to see a positive update soon :)
x


----------



## geckorachel

Well it is a very complicated situation involving antibiotics, double backing the pill because I was on honeymoon, stopping and starting pill because I had a feeling I was pregnant...I bled at beginning of June when I was on the pill but it was before my withdrawal bleed was due (I take the last pill on friday and bleed on monday without fail) - bled on the Friday morning and it was a very strange light period which I thought was implantation bleeding...so then I didn't take the pill again for a few weeks then I went back on it for some godforsaken reason, now I am in a mess! Currently bleeding now as of 4pm too :( but have a big tum! Logic would say I am not pregnant but people in my family have bled all the way through before and there is also a history of multiples in my family which I understand from talking to a nurse on another forum can mean that your hcg levels are through the roof and urine tests cant handle it! I just wish they would give me a blood test! We shall see, off to GP tomorrow to demand answers! If they don't help then I have a scan (as you know!) what a mess lol!!! x


----------



## v2007

:hi:

V xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## geckorachel

Update - after confusing a junior dr who wanted to send me to an early assessment department, did a negative urine sample - he got in a supervisor who basically questioned me about wanting babies really patronisingly and then concluded that I am just constipated - I damn well know I am not!!!!!! I asked him how exactly I have the other symptoms and they put it all down to other medication. He was also implying because I got upset that my hormones are all over the place!!! I told him that actually when I get upset I cant stop crying and that I will be fine once I get home. I now don't know whether to go for the scan or not!? I feel like such a f*****g idiot :( So upset and angry right now :(


----------



## StarrySkies

Aw :hugs: sorry you didn't seem to get anywhere today.
I don't know what to suggest in regards to the scan but if you think it's going to put your mind at rest then prehaps it's still a good idea?
xx


----------



## geckorachel

yeah, got over my mood earlier, still going to the scan. Decided to enjoy my new breasts in the mean time lol! Not liking the fact that my belly button has red lines coming out of it and the fact that I have put a ton of fat on round my hips and buttocks though! I swear my stretch marks are red on my hips too... ah well! just convincing myself that I am bloated at the moment - a bit difficult...I feel fluttering across my tummy too, kind of like light tickling or pins and needles! Have to ignore it I guess :)
x


----------



## StarrySkies

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for your scan..Good Luck hun :)
x


----------



## geckorachel

thanks :D x


----------



## sam.11

hey i'm new too, stay in S.Lanarkshire :) xx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## babyhopes2010

welcome.gl for friday.you may find it might be something else medically wrong :wacko: causing all of this.
i was convinced i had hook effect and i was pregnant i booked a scan yr ago and it found nothing.hope u get better news then i did x


----------



## geckorachel

I have already convinced myself I have a brain tumor or a huge cyst :( I don't get it, the other month I was so skinny that I could touch my hip bone to my rib cage, today I realised I cant even feel my ribs and have a good handful of fat on my hips and ribs :'( I wouldn't mind so much if it was because of a baby (or eating lots of yummy food)- I have a horrible feeling they will find nothing. What did you do when it showed nothing?! I haven't even put weight on!!!! Where the hell has the fat come from?! can it be extreme water weight?!? I am totally freaking out. I have the scan on Thursday morning now, not long to go. I will be devestated if they find nothing i think I may actually contemplate death :( my back hurts so much and I can sleep :( my belly button looks like it is going to get red lines out of it where it is being stretched :( xxxx


----------



## odd_socks

*Hello and welcome :wave:*


----------



## babyhopes2010

geckorachel said:


> I have already convinced myself I have a brain tumor or a huge cyst :( I don't get it, the other month I was so skinny that I could touch my hip bone to my rib cage, today I realised I cant even feel my ribs and have a good handful of fat on my hips and ribs :'( I wouldn't mind so much if it was because of a baby (or eating lots of yummy food)- I have a horrible feeling they will find nothing. What did you do when it showed nothing?! I haven't even put weight on!!!! Where the hell has the fat come from?! can it be extreme water weight?!? I am totally freaking out. I have the scan on Thursday morning now, not long to go. I will be devestated if they find nothing i think I may actually contemplate death :( my back hurts so much and I can sleep :( my belly button looks like it is going to get red lines out of it where it is being stretched :( xxxx

eventually it all went away and the bloating was no more.it was very strange.


----------



## geckorachel

hmmm weird :( did it take long for it all to go away?! I don't want to get any bigger if I am not pregnant :( If I am I really don't mind and I would be totally proud of my bump! xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i want back to see another dr when it went down and he seemed to think it was prob something to do with my digestive system,have had no probs since :)


----------



## geckorachel

Oh well! I guess there is hope then! Were you having pregnancy symptoms before your tummy got bigger?xxxx


----------



## misspeach24

Oh hiya, guess what, I'm originally from Dundee. Hope you find out whats happening with you :)


----------



## bther

Is your scan today or tomorrow? Been stalking you!


----------



## geckorachel

Hi! So...I went for the scan! The dr and assistant were very nice...so...turns out i am FULL to the brim with gas! However, my uterus is enlarged to about the size of a pear and there is fluid in it! The dr thinks I am about 4-5 weeks, there was no fetal pole or heartbeat (yet) but I am going back on Sat 23rd to see if there is any change.He said that pregnancy was the only thing that would have done this to my uterus so either i was, or I am pregnant. We are going to see if there is any growth or shrinkage at the next scan. He was SO nice, he sat and listened to my story for 30mins (clear he hates the NHS) he was so understanding and said I was an unusual case. He said that it may not be a viable pregnancy but I think I am prepared for that. I feel like such a weight has been lifted, and guess what...it only cost me £25 for an hour consult and my next scan is free! If I am pregnant I will be going back there frequently :)


----------



## Nicnbaby26

Hope you hear more news soon.
I'm not far from you just over the water in Fife.
Where was it you went for your scan?


----------



## bther

Brilliant! Glad you're getting answers finally! Fingers crossed for your next scan and you see a little bubba! :)


----------



## geckorachel

https://www.babyscanstudioperth.com I would 110% recommend them!!! they really set me at ease and they allow 1hour for each appointment so you have plenty of time to ask questions etc! Brilliant service - not rushed at all and he explained everything on the scan! Including my "gas", my uterus, my kidneys (which he said look great lol), my cervix, vagina blah blah! My husband has now officially seen EVERYTHING lol! xxxxx


----------



## geckorachel

ps I am SO glad I found them online and SO SO SO glad I trusted my instinct and went, even if the pregnancy is not viable at least I know it WAS there and I am not totally around the bend! I now have to convince the psychiatrist to let me reduce and get off my medication :) xxxxx


----------



## geckorachel

pps Bther - OMG I might actually be pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope there is a baby next time!!!!!!


----------



## Nicnbaby26

They look really good..will be having a word with hubby when I get home and hopefully book it..thankyou


----------



## DrGomps

I can't believe they would put you on psych meds without doing an HCG blood test. It is quite rare for a woman to be pregnant and now have HCG in her urine...but I have heard of it happening. Did they see a gestational sac? I had two early scans, one @ 5w6d and one @ 6w6d. At the first one they saw a yolk sac, gestational sac and fetal pole but no heartbeat. @ the next scan there was a much larger fetus with heartbeat. But mind you, I had been off BCP for ~ 6 months and was tracking ovulation and had tons of positive pregnancy tests.


----------



## geckorachel

They are seriously amazing, you wont regret it. However the Dr is going away on holiday in 2 weeks - thats why he put me in for next Saturday rather than Thurs after :) Hope you get an appointment :) xxxx


----------



## geckorachel

DrGomps - no, I have been on psych meds for about 3 years now :) thats why I am peed off they didn't take me seriously as there is no way in HELL I am going to be on these pills whilst pregnant :) x


----------



## DrGomps

Also, I want to point out that my stomach did not get big until much later...most woman don't start to show until the second trimester. But gas/bloating is common.


----------



## geckorachel

ps - they saw nothing other than enlarged uterus but said this is can be normal as I may only be 4 weeks. Just hoping there will be some change next time, I still think it might be a bit early though. Still not holding out much hope that this is viable either but I was suprised today that I didn't have a huge growth so we shall see x


----------



## geckorachel

defo not baby showing anyhow, the ultrasound definitely showed I was totally full in my bowel of gas! Trying to get rid of it lol any ideas?!x


----------



## geckorachel

Going a bit crazy now, I think the relief from not being crazy or dying on Thursday has turned to paranoia that I have miscarried :( I don't know quite how I will get through next week until next scan on Saturday :( Any ideas? x


----------

